# Aragorn at Weathertop?



## cpbeller (Feb 2, 2003)

ok, I am very new to Lord of the Rings, having seen the movie, then buying the EE DVD, watching TTT, and just a few days ago buying the books.

Now, my question is about Aragorn, or Strider, at Weathertop....

In the movie, I understand where Aragorn is, he is out looking around, scouting and possibly finding food (dinner?). Then he shows up and fights off the Ringwraiths after they stab Frodo.

Now, in the book, as far as I can tell, Strider is there next to Frodo when the Ringwraiths show up. But...he doesn't appear to do anything until after Frodo gets stabbed? Just wondering, what was Aragorn doing before Frodo was stabbed???

Thanks


----------



## Niniel (Feb 2, 2003)

I think it all went too fast for him to do something; the description takes almost a whole page, but what it says could happen very quickly. Not a really good explanation I admit, but otherwise I have no clue either.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 2, 2003)

It always sounded to me as if it happened very fast. Also, remember that Frodo had his ring on. That probably shocked Strider.... you can't easily defend someone you can't see.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 2, 2003)

Good point, and he may have gone to try and help one of the other hobbits first, and he had to light a stick on fire before he could attack them too, that could take a few seconds. A bad explanation I know, but just a thought.


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 2, 2003)

To start off with Aragorn sets up things to give the greatest protection possible for the Hobbits.


> Strider laid his hand on his shoulder. 'There is still hope,' he said. 'You are not alone. Let us take this wood that is set ready for the fire as a sign. There is little shelter or defence here, but fire shall serve for both. Sauron can put fire to his evil uses, as he can all things, but these Riders do not love it, and fear those who wield it. Fire is our friend in the wilderness.'


When he knew that the Nazgul were approaching them, he told the Hobbits to stay around the fire. This was their only means of protection. He also told them to get burning sticks ready for defence as the Nazgul would be afraid of fire.


> 'I saw something,' said Merry; 'or I thought I did - away westwards where the moonlight was falling on the flats beyond the shadow of the hill-tops, I thought there were two or three black shapes. They seemed to be moving this way.'
> 'Keep close to the fire, with your faces outward!' cried Strider. 'Get some of the longer sticks ready in your hands!'
> For a breathless time they sat there, silent and alert, with their backs turned to the wood-fire, each gazing into the shadows that encircled them. Nothing happened. There was no sound or movement in the night. Frodo stirred, feeling that he must break the silence: he longed to shout out aloud.
> 'Hush!' whispered Strider. 'What's that?' gasped Pippin at the same moment.


When Frodo put on the Ring, Aragorn did not know just where to find him. It was not until the cry of Frodo and the Scream from the Nazgul that he knew were to attack.


> At that moment Frodo threw himself forward on the ground, and he heard himself crying aloud: O Elbereth! Gilthoniel! At the same time he struck at the feet of his enemy. A shrill cry rang out in the night; and he felt a pain like a dart of poisoned ice pierce his left shoulder. Even as he swooned he caught, as through a swirling mist, a glimpse of Strider leaping out of the darkness with a flaming brand of wood in either hand. With a last effort Frodo, dropping his sword, slipped the Ring from his finger and closed his right hand tight upon it


All this happened very quickly from the time that Merry said that he had seen something to the point that Aragorn jumped at the Nazgul who attacked Frodo.


----------



## cpbeller (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks....that makes sense....guess i just didn't read it closely enough


----------

